# 17 year old bodybuilder



## Gainz4days (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys, new to ironmaglabs, been solely on bodybuilding.com for a while..17 years old, around 154 lbs, 5'9' 8% bf, just stared bulk. been working out for 5 yrs, lifting *serious* for about 1.5-2 yrs.  I've developed pretty well muscularly (and still am obviously) and feel like i have a future in bodybuilding?plus, its what i love. just wanted to introduce. thanks
-nick


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2013)

Gainz4days, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2013)

*
Welcome Young Brother ...........
*


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## sneedham (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome....


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## muscleicon (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome Gainz.

_*Icon*_


----------



## brazey (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## beausy (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Gzone (Dec 3, 2013)

welcome young gun


----------



## AtlasAnabolics (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------

